# Help, what to breed my Snake with!



## cold_blooded (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys, any idea on how i get POG and SPOG ball pythons?
my guess is it involves an orange ghost python.
i have a female orange ghost, which male morph would i need to produce the POG or SPOG
and does it matter which sex is the orange ghost (mine is a female)?

i want to produce 
SuperPastelOrangeGhost, or 
Pastel Orange Ghost
oh and!!, if you had an orange ghost female what would you breed it to? yes i know it depends on my liking and budget etc... but what would produce nice babies? 

your helps are appreciated, and thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

It depends on you budget i would go 

Super Pastal X Orange Ghost = All Pastal Het Orange Ghost.

Keep a pair of babies at least ideal is a trio.

Breed Babies together

And you would have chances of getting 

Super Pastel Orange Ghosts, 
Super Pastels, 
Pastal Orange Ghosts
Pastels, 
Orange Ghosts,
Normals

All snakes which are NOT Orange Ghosts are 66% Hets for Orange Ghost also.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

What you need to produce them is a male super pastel het orange ghost, that would be an ideal pairing as no waiting on babies to mature to finally get a pog anyway, a super pastel het orange ghost wouldn't be super expensive so a realistic option if you can't find one then a super pastel would be your next best option and then save a pair of offspring that will be pastel het orange ghost, the male will grow and mature quicker than the female so you could put the male back to your original orange ghost to produce pog's and then when the the younger female is old enough pair the offspring together for the spog.

On the other note of what I would pair an orange ghost to, personally it would be an axanthic to get true ghosts as the orange ghost is really a hypo not a true ghost, true ghost in other species has always been the axanthic or anery gene crossed with a hypo gene.
Also something with enchi, lesser or butter in always makes for lovely combos, if you managed to get them already het for orange ghost it would save a generation of breeding, so instant results.


----------



## wevegottheballs (Dec 30, 2010)

.....good useful information for pog lovers!


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

I would also suggest the super pastel route for an entire clutch of pastels het ghost but a good quality pastel would still hopefully give you enough to play with. Superpastel het ghost isn't going to be that cheap, even if you can find, one but would be a marvellous head start on that project, although it might take some of the fun away. Ghost mojaves are stunning so breeding the ghost to a mojave or super mojave bel would be the way to go for that.


----------

